# Can a Male Herm to Female?



## tcbud (Apr 27, 2009)

For all you seasoned growers please,

Can any you tell me if a male can herm to female?

I have a plant, I thot was female due to pointed looking, what I thot were female preflowers, no hairs.  Then one of those "preflowers" started to round out and took on the "nanner" look.  ONLY ONE!  So, I move this male to the window, (next to another male) and it is getting less light, and I expect to to go to full blown flower as the other one is doing.  The top of the plant now is at my eye level, and I notice FEMALE hairs on the new growth by the leaf stems!   Full pistles, totally female, and the little flower below is starting to open.  I bought these seeds, and am wondering about them now.  Since I dont really know anything about feminized plants...well...shoot, what is happening to my boy/girl? (the other two girls from these seeds have more hair than I have ever seen in "preflowers")

So, again,
*Is it possible for a Male to go Female*?   

thanks....


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 27, 2009)

There was a member on here who had been keeping a male for some time using it as breeding stock. Then it shot out female flowers! They even posted pics but I can't remember who it was. So yes it is possible.

 I would guess it's just as likely for a male to turn hermie but we don't see it that often because most people don't keep males.


----------



## Hick (Apr 27, 2009)

tcbud.. I believe it is dj short says "male" hermies _"may"_ be the source of good pollen/genetics.
"I" don't follow the theory, but I'm sure he had a valid reasoning to base it on. 
I'm pretty sure the statement is in some of his material tha is posted here, or on the resource page.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 27, 2009)

Very interesting Hick, because, the place I bought them over in Arcata swore to me that DJ Short hand delivered these seeds to the owner of the shop. (I would have bought them who ever he said they were from)
When this plant turned male I was happy, cause I wanted to make some seeds of the Flo.  So, now I have some reading to do.  Thanks guys.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 27, 2009)

I had it happen to me a couple of weeks ago.  I made a thread on it and posted pictures.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 27, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40661


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 27, 2009)

*ive had a male turn female ,,

goodluck with breeding :48:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 27, 2009)

Is there something you want to tell us UKg?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 27, 2009)

*:rofl::rofl: :rofl:*


----------



## Mutt (Apr 27, 2009)

DJ Short isn't the only one to call these "super males" Rollanterroy aka the -REv posted similar at skunk. These are seasoned vets so i disagree with some humility and could be wrong. i consider both top notch breeders and know a hell of a lot more than me....i just have a tough time with this one.
i think if it turns either way it is in itself a hermie. can be seen by this chart the different genotypes that an offspring can express depending of course on the parents. I myself would be hesitant to use anything that changes gender mid way like that. would have my hairs stand on the back of my neck. The super male i don't think would express any female traits. becuase male intersex and female intersex has specific chromosome arrangment which is signifacently different from male and female.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 27, 2009)

Holy Heck!

I have a Super Male?  I always really admired Super Man.

Mutt, I am pretty shor this boy is gonna go down in the compost heap.  I am just not so into the "science" of making seeds.  I killed almost a full grown plant last season that went hermi, it freaked me right out.  The cross I made last year, I did not care for.  This year I was trying to make seeds from the same breed.  I wont be getting any Flo seeds, as I only have the two females downstairs.  I may not make the Blueberry seeds I was planning either.  The flowers are opening, but I am not seeing or catching any pollen that I can see.

Just for curiosity sake, after looking at the chart....
This plant has one male flower...that I can see and it still has not opened, it almost looks stuck with a film around it.  It looks to be putting on only female preflowers in the new growth.  What would a breeder do with it? Is it the female parts that would be used? with a non super male? or the pollen from this plant to seed a female?

I may have to take he/she's pic and post it when "it" gets to preflowering/flowering some more.  It is one floor and as far away as it can get from my sweet females downstairs.  They have not gone into flower yet anyway.

Thanks again everyone for replying.


----------



## tcbud (May 4, 2009)

Another update on Herming Plants .....
I have a flo female, very female, many long white hairs comming from each preflower.  She begins alternating nodes and I am happy she will start to flower.  Two days after feeding I am back down there, and WHAM she is forming MALE Flowers.  This plant is the Seed Sister to the Male Flo turned female in the above thread.  So, now I am sure the "Hermi Gene" is well established in these seeds/plants.  NO breeding gonna happen with these plants.
Below is the She/he.
A couple more pics of her/him are in Goldilocks Grow, as seen in my Signature.


----------



## Newbud (May 4, 2009)

Wow thats got some seriouse balls lol, what strain is Flo?


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 4, 2009)

Hello Tc 

It looks like you have a batch of hermie seeds.

eace:


----------



## Funkfarmer (May 4, 2009)

I hope you can get a refund.


----------



## zipflip (May 4, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> There was a member on here who had been keeping a male for some time using it as breeding stock. Then it shot out female flowers! They even posted pics but I can't remember who it was. So yes it is possible.
> 
> I would guess it's just as likely for a male to turn hermie but we don't see it that often because most people don't keep males.


  it was nvthis who had this happen i remember seein it to an found it just a recent post too.  thanks again for sharin nvthis.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=464695


----------

